# whats wrong with the stock airbox?



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

I was considering a CAI and then went out to inspect the factory intake on my 03 spec v. This setup looks pretty good compared to alot of factory setups I've seen. Appears to be 2 intake tunnels for cold air coming from the grill and 1 intake tunnel going to what I think is between the inside fender. how much better could a CAI or POP charger be???


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

Take it off and you will see what is wrong with it.


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

The AEM CAI gains about 8 wHP and about 10 torque. It also makes the car sound better at open throttle.

http://www.aempower.com/pdf/results/21-5442002NissanSentraSpec-VCAS.pdf


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

StillenSpecV said:


> *Take it off and you will see what is wrong with it. *



good point...

it's also the stock airfilter thats not letting enough air in...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

ok. you guys convinced me.... I ordered a JWT Pop charger yesterday..... Good price too! $120.


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

ok, ive hear of intakes and everything else, but i got lost with a pop charger?! what is it exactly? whats it look like and whats does it do, specifically?
thanx


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

03specv_roc said:


> *ok. you guys convinced me.... I ordered a JWT Pop charger yesterday..... Good price too! $120. *


I don't think the POP charger is worth it, IMO. I think you should pick up either AEM or Injen. I've seen both, and I think Injen has better fitment and quality. Again, IMO.


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> *I don't think the POP charger is worth it, IMO. I think you should pick up either AEM or Injen. I've seen both, and I think Injen has better fitment and quality. Again, IMO.  *



ok, wtf is a pop charger?! describe to me what it is and what it does plz....im so confused man...


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

xluv2eatx said:


> *ok, wtf is a pop charger?! describe to me what it is and what it does plz....im so confused man... *


POP charger is pretty much a mass air flow adapter plate with a air filter attached. Click here to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> *POP charger is pretty much a mass air flow adapter plate with a air filter attached. Click here to see what I'm talking about.  *



would that be good for a 02 spec-v? or just a cai? whats the difference?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

xluv2eatx said:


> *would that be good for a 02 spec-v? or just a cai? whats the difference? *


Okay, I would definitely recommend the cold air intake. Why? It's been dynoed higher than a POP charger set up. I love the way my CAI looks and feels and it performs well. The biggest difference in the two set ups is that one draws cooler air from the bottom of your car and with the proper diameter piping and velocity, it helps the air flow to your intake manifold. The warm air setup is basically open in the hot engine bay, which to me isn't worth it. Now, I haven't had any personal dyno testing in each, but from what I've read and researched, the cold air intake is the way to go.


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> *Okay, I would definitely recommend the cold air intake. Why? It's been dynoed higher than a POP charger set up. I love the way my CAI looks and feels and it performs well. The biggest difference in the two set ups is that one draws cooler air from the bottom of your car and with the proper diameter piping and velocity, it helps the air flow to your intake manifold. The warm air setup is basically open in the hot engine bay, which to me isn't worth it. Now, I haven't had any personal dyno testing in each, but from what I've read and researched, the cold air intake is the way to go.  *


what would be a good manufaturer to purchse a cai, and whats the price?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

xluv2eatx said:


> *what would be a good manufaturer to purchse a cai, and whats the price? *


Two sites for you: 

www.b15sentra.net

www.thevboard.com

IMO, I would go ahead and pick up a Injen CAI. Reason? Well, recently my friend Dallas who owns a '02 Spec got his AEM CAI in the mail and the fitment was horrible. The quality was bad! Both the pipes were supposed to silver and they came in two different shades of silver. The Injen intake in my friend T's Altima is of great quality and fitment was great. I know it's an Altima, but I'm pretty amazed at the quality of Injen nowadays.


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> *Two sites for you:
> 
> www.b15sentra.net
> 
> ...


thanx alot, i appreciate it..


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Anytime.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> *I don't think the POP charger is worth it, IMO. I think you should pick up either AEM or Injen. I've seen both, and I think Injen has better fitment and quality. Again, IMO.  *



I agree............all you did was create a WAI.........a warm air intake, which you could have done for less than half of what you paid.

I would suggest next time you do a little more research before you spend 120 on a warm air intake setup, hehehee


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

To add more to this thread, I had a WAI setup on my old B14 GXE. All I felt like I did was add sound to my car. For some reason, I felt like I was bogging down worse than I normally do after the install. Butt dyno registered a little low.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

I just installed a AEM CAI (BLUE) on my 02 SPEC V. I know there have been a few posts here about bad fitment from AEM but I had no problem at all with mine. Took approx. 3 hours to install... mainly because I was being extra careful to follow steps. But in actuality I barely had to refer to them.

Now my SPEC V sounds like it's running a V8 when you put the throttle down. Has a very throaty rev at high RPM. Add that to the exhaust I have, and it certainly turns heads driving down the street.

All I can say is, rip out that stock crap and go with a CAI.... INJEN or AEM? Well that's your choice, but definietly go with one of'em!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

silver said:


> *Now my SPEC V sounds like it's running a V8 when you put the throttle down. Has a very throaty rev at high RPM. Add that to the exhaust I have, and it certainly turns heads driving down the street.
> 
> All I can say is, rip out that stock crap and go with a CAI.... INJEN or AEM? Well that's your choice, but definietly go with one of'em!  *


A V8, are you serious? I think it's pretty subjective, but that's your butt dyno compared to mine. 

I definitely agree to take out all that stock crapola. My vote goes for Injen, but whatever you're happy with spending your money.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

03specv_roc said:


> *I was considering a CAI and then went out to inspect the factory intake on my 03 spec v. This setup looks pretty good compared to alot of factory setups I've seen. Appears to be 2 intake tunnels for cold air coming from the grill and 1 intake tunnel going to what I think is between the inside fender. how much better could a CAI or POP charger be??? *


I don't see anything "Wrong" with your stock airbox as you describe it. Also I think one of those pipes you see may be a transmission breather.

As everyone has already said a CAI will give you the most horsepower for your dollar.


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> *A V8, are you serious? I think it's pretty subjective, but that's your butt dyno compared to mine.
> 
> I definitely agree to take out all that stock crapola. My vote goes for Injen, but whatever you're happy with spending your money.  *


my vote is with you too...id go for injen also, but im still leaning toward the weapon-r dragon intake system...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

haha well we all know I exagerated with the V8 comment for emphasis, but it does make a very noticable difference compared to the day I drove it off the lot.  

The butt dyno does ad a few more horses to the top end... I have no real fact based opinions on what the best intake is... and to be perfectly honest if an injen intake was the one hanging on the wall when I walked into the tuner shop, then that's the one I would have went with. Just happend to be AEM. In the end I'd say it's really 6 of one and a half dozen of the other when it come to differences in power gain/performance. 

I've heard goo dthings about dragon as well, but I didn't think they made'em for the SPEC V yet? I know 3 for sure, Injen AEM and Hotshot...

hopefully teh aftermarket scene will adopt the SPEC V more quickly now and they'll start making the parts for it. They're especially har dot get way up here in Canada!  

Cheers


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I was just trying to give you a hard time Silver.  I definitely understand what you're saying.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

oh no worries there Mr Sentra.  

It's all good. You gotta give the rubs now and then. Keeps everyone honest  

I'm pretty new to this whole import thing but I gotta say (traded in my 99 Dodge Dakota V8 4x4 for my SPEC V) - call me crazy but so far I'm glad I made the switch. 

Cheers


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Hehe, you know what's funny? My last car was a B14 GXE with intake and exhaust, springs and rims and tires. I had a tint and a decent system. Damn was that the love of my life! The only problem for me is that it was an automatic. I've seen a few people going for turbo, like Chef's GA16DE TURBO, so I was going to keep it. I sold it and bought my B15 and I've been really happy ever since. I think I have a new respect for our Sentra's with so much diversity from the Classic's to the Spec V. I'm very happy with my SE. 

BTW: Now I can see where you made a V8 reference.


----------

